# Queens



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have any experience with them, but its hard to find producers that focus on them. Perhaps that fact may partly answer your question. 

Russell Apiaries would be a great place to get more info.

http://russellapiaries.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2025084


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Russell has them, they are still around.

A quick Google search will net you a bunch more leads.


----------



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

Try emailing Steve Sheppard of Washington State University. I think he is doing research on different bees and will give you his opinion on Caucasian bees in America. He can be reached at:

[email protected].

Soapy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> Are Caucasian bees still popular in the US? 

There seems to be a demand for them but there does not seem to be a supply of them...


----------



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

Russell has them but only makes five hundred or more each year. He says the demand is not high enough and they start too late for the big customers. The people that want them most want them for the gentleness. Mine did good this year. One hive made three deeps and the other made two and a half.


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

I am caucasian beekeeper and i have a lot of experience with them


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think that caucasians are heavy propolis users, so those that have a market for it and trap it might do pretty good with them.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sue Colby imported Caucasian semen and has inseminated Carni queens and produced a nice cross. I'm going to use some cells from them this year. Getting them from http://www.fullbloomapiaries.com/


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

jmgi said:


> I think that caucasians are heavy propolis users, so those that have a market for it and trap it might do pretty good with them.


 Propolis help them to build up strong resistance against mites too


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a caucasian beekeeper,,,with Italian bees. :lookout:


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

NGAnderson said:


> I'm a caucasian beekeeper,,,with Italian bees. :lookout:


Where are you from then? i am from Georgia republic


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

eliahu said:


> Where are you from then? i am from Georgia republic


I'm from the state of Georgia in the United States, former republic.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I wanna be an Anglo-Saxon beekeeper, but using skeps is illegal.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

But seriosly, I think Morris Weaver took the caucasian part of Weaver's bees. I don't know if they still have them though.
This could give you a lead of where to look.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

eliahu said:


> Propolis help them to build up strong resistance against mites too


Do you have Small Hive Beetles in Georgia? They are a terrible pest here. I've wondered if the high propolis production of Caucasian bees might help them deal with beetles.


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

David LaFerney said:


> Do you have Small Hive Beetles in Georgia? They are a terrible pest here. I've wondered if the high propolis production of Caucasian bees might help them deal with beetles.


 I have never had any beatle in my hive. once i found a dead mouse in the hive coverd by propolis. Caucasians seem to be very talented


----------



## eliahu (Dec 11, 2009)

NGAnderson said:


> I'm from the state of Georgia in the United States, former republic.


 Do you have any roots with Caucasian people(Georgia, Osethia, Chechnya, Armenia etc.)


----------

